# The Bread Thread



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, it finally happened... we gave the bread machine the Deep Six.

Honestly, it worked fine but it is a bit of a power hog and a huge space hog. So we are now back to making bread from scratch in the oven. We do have a pretty good oven and it cooks fairly evenly, so we are hopeful this works.

I am open to suggestions on homemade bread. One of our biggest issues on stores is keeping bread (will discuss in another thread). We don't need anything really fancy. The kids wouldn't eat it anyways and I don't want to haul around a bunch of weird stuff.

Anyone want to share their recipes? We have two in process right now and I will report back on them. Our ideal bread is something to make sandwiches with. We do have a loaf pan.

Thoughts?

Brian

PS If you want, anyone that gives me a good recipe, I will put it in my Living aboard book with your name on it. If you don't want credit, no problem either.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: The Bread Thread--Sourdough*

Easy (Relatively) Sourdough Bread that tastes fantastic:

Ingredients
2 cups bread flour
1 1/2 cups sourdough starter (see below)
3/4 teaspoon salt

Combine the flour, starter and salt with a heavy fork and knead until it no longer sticks to the sides or bottom of the mixing bowl.

Place a lightly oiled bowl, turning to coat. Cover with plastic wrap and let dough rise in a warm, draft-free place until doubled in size, say 1 to 1 1/2 hours. Turn out onto a lightly floured surface. Sprinkle lightly with flour and knead gently, removing any large air bubbles. Knead into a small circle, and then shape into a tight ball, pinching the seams together on the bottom. Place on a well-floured board or baking peel, seam-side down. Cover with a kitchen towels and let rest until doubled in size, about 1 hour.

Preheat a "baking stone"* on the bottom rack of an oven at 400 degrees F. With a sharp, serrated, knife cut a large "X" or cross-hatch pattern into the top of the dough. (*We keep a baking stone cut out of a large pizza stone on the bottom of our oven to help keep the heat even in the oven. It's good for making bread and, of course, pizza!)

Spray lightly with a mister and transfer to the baking stone (or place on a heavy baking sheet lightly dusted with flower or cornmeal) and bake until golden brown and the bread sounds hollow when thumped on the bottom, about 60 minutes. (Sourdough should have a darker crust than other breads, so leave in the oven 5 minutes after you think it is done.)

Remove the loaf from the oven and let cool on a wire rack for at least 30 minutes before serving.

Basic Sourdough Starter (Prep time: 10 minutes Inactive prep time: 12 hours)

3 cups warm water (say 110º)
1 1/2 tablespoons active dry yeast 
1 teaspoon sugar
3 cups all-purpose flour
In a large bowl, combine the water, yeast, and sugar. Let sit until the yeast becomes foamy, about 5 minutes. (If the yeast doesn't foam, discard the mixture and begin again with new yeast.)

Add the flour and stir vigorously to work air into the mixture. Cover with a towel let rest in a warm, draft-free place (an oven with its pilot light or light bulb turned on works well) for 8 to12 hours. (The mixture should become very bubbly.) Use immediately or cover loosely with plastic wrap and store in the refrigerator.

Preserving the Starter: Each time you remove a portion of the starter for a recipe, reserve at least 1/4 cup and replace the amount you have taken out with equal amounts of flour and water.

For example, if you remove 1 cup of starter, you must replace it with 1 cup of flour and 1 cup of warm water. Whisk these ingredients into the starter until blended but not completely smooth, cover loosely, and return to the refrigerator.

Also, the starter must be maintained by feeding it every few days. Refresh by removing 1 cup of the starter (give to a friend or discard it) and adding 1 cup of flour and 1 cup of warm water. Whisk until blended but not smooth. Cover loosely and return to the refrigerator.

If you plan to be away longer than a week, freeze the starter in a sterilized, airtight freezer container. Thaw the starter 2 days before you plan to bake with it. Refresh as indicated above with 1 cup each of flour and warm water. Cover and leave at room temperature 12 hours or overnight before using.

NOTE: Never keep your starter tightly closed! The gasses expelled by the yeast will build up pressure and may cause the container (such as a glass jar) to burst!

The foregoing excerpted from Basic Sourdough Bread Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Recipes : Food Network

PS: IF you don't have an oven, you can actually make this on the stove top in a pressure cooker (without the giggler, of course)!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: The Bread Thread--Sourdough*



svHyLyte said:


> Easy (Relatively) Sourdough Bread that tastes fantastic:
> 
> Ingredients
> 2 cups bread flour
> ...


Thanks Scott!!

Brian


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok, So, lately I've been making the no-knead bread using Jim Lahey's recipe. He has a book out called "My Bread". It uses a Dutch Oven within your oven to bake it in. 
He has a bakery in New York called Sullivan Street Bakery.
You don't need an expensive french dutch oven..the lodge or similar from wallymart will work fine.

if you want to make sandwiches with the bread, I just take it out a little sooner and not let it get too crispy. You mix the ingredients the day before and just let the yeast work..

You can use the active dry yeast in a pkg...no need to make your own.

Here's the recipe: Recipes | Sullivan Street Bakery

Here's the book: My Bread: The Revolutionary No-Work, No-Knead Method: Jim Lahey, Rick Flaste: 9780393066302: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61SBam5Z8gL

I also make Irish Soda bread...takes about 45 minutes..if you want my recipe let me know, I'll be happy to post it.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Ok, So, lately I've been making the no-knead bread using Jim Lahey's recipe. He has a book out called "My Bread". It uses a Dutch Oven within your oven to bake it in.
> He has a bakery in New York called Sullivan Street Bakery.
> You don't need an expensive french dutch oven..the lodge or similar from wallymart will work fine.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I will check it out too!!

Brian


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

+1 on the NO KNEAD bread recipe from Jim Lahey.
Recipes | Sullivan Street Bakery
I've used this recipe and must say that it seems nearly fool proof and requires the least amount of effort compared to many bread recipes. Not having to knead the dough makes it much easier to clean up too.

I think the reason that this recipe works so well is that you let the dough rise for a looong time (around 12 hours) which gives the yeast a longer working period and this eliminates the need (no pun intended) to make a separate sourdough starter. You can mix up the dough in the afternoon and forget about it until the next morning when you finally bake it.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't really have a "recipe;" what I have is more like a general set of guidelines easy to make substitutions. Very handy if you're in an anchorage where you can't get exactly the ingredients. But it's a long, slow 2-rise method. I'll post it in tonight once I've had a chance to figure out the volumes to convert my mini-bread pans to regular sandwich loaves.

And for quick-and-easy on hot days when you don't want to turn on the oven, I'm loving making it in the pressure cooker Pressure Cooker Bread: less energy, less time, REAL bread! - hip pressure cooking But Brian, you can probably figure out how to do it on the grill...


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

If you want 'good' bread, minimize the importance of 'recipes' and instead get involved in the fundamentals of 'artisan' bread making. Its not hard nor difficult and easily retained and only involves basic ingredients, a 'baking stone' for your onboard stove. 
Once you understand that bread making is in reality a complex 'fermentation process' that needs quite precise temperature control - for the mixing of the ingredients !!, you will be making 'decent' bread - baguettes, batards and such.

My all time favorite reference for this 'process' ... and includes classic and regional US and EU breads:
"_The Village Baker_", by Joe Ortiz, Ten Speed Press, 1997 ... but dont dwell on the recipes; but rather on the techniques ... which (for me) includes the use of an IR indirect read thermometer for the mixing of the ingredients. 
Then start with simple straight yeasted 'pain ordinate' and work your way up into 'pain sur poolish' or breads made from pre-fermented 'sponges', etc. The more you bake, the better your 'technique' becomes. Sourdough yeasts can be purchased.

On board I like baguettes, small batards and genoese 'flat breads', simply because the final bake time is quite small, the ingredients simple, etc. 
The mess you make in the galley is no different between a 'good' bread and that of an imitation 'wonder bread'. 
Lots of 'youtube' presentations on the all important loaf shaping and forming.

bon appetite


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

I do a lot of artisan breads, and goofy long rise stuff like brioche. But when it comes down to quick easy sandwich bread I always fall back on this one. It's a modification of an Amish white bread, and can take a lot of substitutions very easily. 

2 cups of warm water
1/3 cup sugar
1.5 tbs active dry yeast
1.5 tsp salt
1/4 veg oil
6 cups of flour

In a large bowl, dissolve the sugar in warm water, and then stir in yeast. Allow to proof until yeast resembles a creamy foam. (Abt 15 minutes)

Mix salt and oil into the yeast. Mix in flour one cup at a time. Knead dough on a lightly floured surface until smooth. (3-4 minutes in a stand mixer)

Place in a well oiled bowl, and turn dough to coat. Cover with a damp cloth. Allow to rise until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour.

Punch dough down. Knead for a few minutes, and divide in half. Shape into loaves, and place into two well oiled 9x5 inch loaf pans. Allow to rise for 30 minutes, or until dough has risen 1 inch above pans.

Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 30 minutes.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

for a single loaf i use the following
about 2.5 cups flour
a dash of salt
2 tablespoons yeast (costco by pound)
4 tablespoons or so veg oil
about a cup of warm water (hot tap)
3 or 4 tablespoons sugar
place the yeast and the sugar into the water 
then mix the flour, oil and dash of salt
next add the water and yeast and mix to a stiff dough
kneed about 10 times turning 90deg after each place back into the bowl 
you mixed it in cover with towel for about 30 min till double
kneed again 10 or 15 times shape into loaf 
place into greased loaf pan cover and rise for about 30 min till double
then bake at 325 for 20 min and your doneless than .50cents usd for a loaf 
for french bread add 2 tablespoons vinegar to flour prior to water
sweet bread double the sugar.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I like Stmble and RicH H philospohy of rolls, betards, baguettes and find them quicker and easier to keep fresh afterwards than a "Loaf"

Here is a recipe ( not mine) I have used on board and at home many time to make pretzel rolls or pretzels. Instead of making wolls you can roll the dough into long strips and make closed pretzels. Great for sandwhiches

INGREDIENTS

•1 cup warm water (105°F to 115°F)
•1 (1/4-ounce) envelope active dry yeast (2 1/4 teaspoons)
•Vegetable oil
•2 3/4 cups bread flour, plus more for dusting the work surface
•1 tablespoon granulated sugar
•1 teaspoon kosher salt, plus more for sprinkling
•6 cups water
•1/4 cup baking soda

INSTRUCTIONS

Place the warm water in the bowl of a stand mixer and sprinkle the yeast on top. Set aside to rest until the mixture bubbles, about 5 minutes. (If the mixture does not bubble, either the liquid was not at the correct temperature or the yeast is old.) Meanwhile, coat a large mixing bowl with a thin layer of vegetable oil and set aside.
Place the flour, sugar, and measured salt in a large bowl and whisk briefly to break up any lumps and combine. Once the yeast is ready, fit the bowl on the mixer, attach a dough hook, and dump in the flour mixture. Mix on the lowest setting until the dough comes together, then increase to medium speed and mix until the dough is elastic and smooth, about 8 minutes.
Form the dough into a ball, place in the oiled mixing bowl, and turn the dough to coat in oil. Cover with a clean, damp dishtowel and let rest in a warm place until the dough doubles in size, about 30 to 35 minutes. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper, coat the paper with vegetable oil, and set aside.
Once the dough has risen, punch it down and knead it on a floured, dry surface just until it becomes smooth and springs back when poked, about 1 minute. Divide the dough into 8 pieces and form into oblong rolls. Place the rolls on the baking sheet and cut 4 (2-inch) diagonal slashes across the top of each. Cover with a damp towel and let the dough rise in a warm place until almost doubled in volume, about 15 to 20 minutes. Meanwhile, heat the oven to 425°F and bring the 6 cups of water to a boil in a large saucepan over high heat.
Once the rolls have risen, stir the baking soda into the boiling water (the water will foam up slightly). Boil two or three rolls for 2 minutes per side. Using a slotted spoon, remove the rolls, drain, and place on the baking sheet, cut side up. Sprinkle well with salt and repeat with the remaining rolls.
Once all the rolls are ready, place in the oven and bake until golden brown, about 10 to 12 minutes. Serve hot.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

If you don't already have them get a couple of silicone loaf pans. The best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

My recipe is pretty similar to Stumble's, but it's more a broad plan than a recipe. For each loaf, start with: 1 cup warm water. (Note: If you're planning to add a lot of other liquid like eggs and honey in step 2, start with a little less water, 3/4 or 7/8 cup) Add 2 tsp yeast and a tablespoon of sugar, let proof until foamy, 5-10 min. Mix in a cup of flour and beat well with a wooden spoon, at least 100 strokes, incorporate lots of air. Let this "sponge" rise for 1/2 hour to 1 hour in a warm place. (I hear Florida is a nice warm place round about now LOL. At least compared to Annapolis.) 

Stir down the sponge. Now comes the fun part. Add 1 tsp salt. Add whatever fat you want: as little as tablespoon of mild-tasting oil, as much as 2-3 Tbsp melted butter. Add whatever sweetness you want: none, or honey or sugar or honey + a bit of molasses, or sugar + molasses, whatever appeals; up to about 1/4 cup. (If you measure the honey in the same cup that had the oil, it will slide right out) Add a beaten egg if you want to make a rich, cake-y bread, and/or a few tablespoons of powdered milk or powdered coconut milk. If you're planning some interesting flour, like whole wheat, rye, or corn meal, add about a cup now. Mix well with your wooden spoon. Now add white flour, about 1/2 cup at a time, mixing well after each. When it gets to be more than you can do with your wooden spoon, turn it out onto a counter and knead, using more flour as necessary. (Note, you southern cooks with soft white flour have learned to knead gently, biscuits, for example. This kind of bread wants more enthusiastic kneading. A great way to get your agression out. Think about politics, or powerboaters. That should give you inspiration to really work the dough!) When its springy, put in oiled bowl, turn to oil top, and let it rise somewhere warm till doubled, 45 min or so. A turned-off oven with a lasagna pan of very hot water underneath works, if you're somewhere too cold to just let it rise on the counter. Punch down, shape into loaf, let rise again in oiled or buttered pan about 30 min or until risen. Bake at 350 until you can knock on the bottom and it sounds hollow (about 30-40 min)


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Here's the successful formula 'ingredient temperature' for 'yeasted' breads used by pro bakers, pastry chefs, industrial bakeries, etc. etc. This will cause the OPTIMIZED temperature of the mixture for the growth of the yeast & to fully 'push' the fermentation. 
Works with ALL yeasted breads.

Measure the temperature of the dry ingredients ... 
Multiply by 2. 
The 100-104° temp of the yeast pre-proof is ignored. 
Subtract from 225 for 'french type' breads
Subtract from 240 for 'american type' breads. 
the result is the added 'water temperture'.

For european breads.... 
*225* - (ambient temp. X2) = temp of the WATER. 
eg.: 225 - (80 + 80) = 65° ..... use warm water or ice to adjust water to 65°

For american breads ....
*240* - (ambient temp. X2) = temp of the WATER
eg.: 240 - (85 + 85) = 70° ...... use warm water or ice to adjust water to 70°

If 'power mixing' add 1° to the ambient measured temp for EACH minute of power mixing (speed #2)
eg. power mixing for 12 min.:
225 - (80 + 80 + 12) = 53°

This will give you "consistency" in bread making, .... less 'dropped' or 'collapsed' breads, less 'explosive' yeast rise, 'weak' yeast rise, fully expanded 'holes' in the bread ... and 'best taste'.

;-)


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

RichH said:


> Here's the successful formula 'ingredient temperature' for 'yeasted' breads used by pro bakers, pastry chefs, industrial bakeries, etc. etc. This will cause the OPTIMIZED temperature of the mixture for the growth of the yeast & to fully 'push' the fermentation.
> Works with ALL yeasted breads.
> 
> Measure the temperature of the dry ingredients ...
> ...


This is why in the culinary world there is a fork in the road between the savory chefs and the pastry chefs. The pastry end is all scientific and measuring while the savory end is more about taste and texture. The pastry chefs are the accountants of the culinary world:laugher:laugher

Good explaination RichH


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

All this Bread making is very nice and does come in handy when traveling away from shore side bakers. But... If you really want a treat, learn how to make Madeleines!! They will really make you a hero to a hungry crew/family. For example, see (click on) *Madeleines* .

FWIW...


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

I like Ms. Wing-N-Wing's "general plan" approach above. If you want a book which lays out the basics in a way that you begin to get comfortable enough to formulate your own general plan, check out the Tasajahara Bread Book:

The Tassajara Bread Book: Edward Espe Brown: 9781590308363: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51rj%[email protected]@[email protected]@51rj%2BmRZ04L

-M


----------



## JimPendoley (Jan 17, 2005)

Ditto on the Tasajara Bread book. I learned to bake by using it when I was just a kid. It does a great job of explaining the proofing, rising and fermentation process. If you want bread that keeps for a long time, I have found using molasses and 1 cup of oats per loaf produces a moist, long lasting loaf. Freezes well too. Fanny farmer cookbook has a great recipe for oatmeal bread that is foolproof.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey - I checked the link on the Tasajara book - from what I could see, his method is remarkably similar to what I use (he adds the sweetener in the "sponge" stage where I add it second, and his sponge is faster than mine). What's weird - I *don't* have this book on board. I learned to make bread with the boyfriend who was 2 before Dan, and Dan & I have been together 29-1/2 years. The Tasajara book says its the 30th anniversary edition, so I couldn't have learned directly from it, it wasn't yet written. Wonder if that style of baking was just popular in the late 1970s? Anyway, going to try his method today, will report back.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Sometimes it doesn't hurt to step away from loafs and go handheld. Biscuits rock.

Also, an easy change of pace that goes well with rice and barbecued dishes is chinese scallion pancakes
How to Make Green Onion Cakes


----------



## lynxcat319 (Jul 15, 2005)

I have an awesome easy bread recipe

1 warm beer,NOT a light beer
2 teaspoons sugar 
3 cups self rising flour
Mix well,place in pan,put pan in COLD oven,set to 350 and bake appx 45 minutes to 1 hour depending on how your oven bakes. remove from oven,coll a little,slather with butter.Yumm.
this can be done with all kinds of variations.Add some corn (whole kernal) and bits of jalapeno,try bits of fruit and stir in some cinnamon.At times we add a packet of yeast for lighter bread but not necessary..quick and easy,no kneading.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

wingNwing said:


> Hey - I checked the link on the Tasajara book - from what I could see, his method is remarkably similar to what I use (he adds the sweetener in the "sponge" stage where I add it second, and his sponge is faster than mine). What's weird - I *don't* have this book on board. I learned to make bread with the boyfriend who was 2 before Dan, and Dan & I have been together 29-1/2 years. The Tasajara book says its the 30th anniversary edition, so I couldn't have learned directly from it, it wasn't yet written. Wonder if that style of baking was just popular in the late 1970s? Anyway, going to try his method today, will report back.


Tassajara is a whole "thing". I don't know too much about it, but the Tassajara Center (outside of SanFran?) has taught lots of people about baking bread and the book many more. The center was almost certainly around in the 70's. I'm interested to hear whether you learned some derivation (I think the basics are pretty much the basics but when I saw you write "at least 100 stirs" I thought you might know this stuff.
-M


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

bljones said:


> Sometimes it doesn't hurt to step away from loafs and go handheld. Biscuits rock.
> 
> Also, an easy change of pace that goes well with rice and barbecued dishes is chinese scallion pancakes
> How to Make Green Onion Cakes


Not being a real "bread" maker I didn't think I had anything to contribute to this great thread until I saw the reference to biscuits.....being from Alabama I'd like to think I know a little about biscuits!

bigdogblog: Knee knockin' chest clutchin' buttermilk biscuits


----------



## Dean101 (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't know that Sailnet condones the torture of its members!:hothead All this talk of bread is killing me!!! It's much worse than waterboarding. My mouth is watering so much that I've nearly drowned twice! I DEMAND that the moderators require samples to be sent to me for immediate consumption or else..... or else..... well, or else I will be forced to settle for the crap from Walmart!!!!uke How can you live with yourselves?


----------

